# LOve the Forums; but WAY, WAY, WAY TOO MANY ADS and POP-UPS.



## Daba's BBQ (Jun 12, 2022)

I have never seen a forum with so many pop-ups and ads. It really is distracting when scrolling and trying o read through the posts. I get the entire ad/money thing, but this is really out of hand

Hey Jeff, maybe back off a bit or place some of the ads in a designated section or use simple links.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 12, 2022)

Already being discussed here, if interested. 






						Ads getting worse
					

Ads placement on the screen (mobile version) are making posting pretty much impossible. ok for the desktop version. Not sure if done on purpose to frustrate members into paid membership. I hope not. If that's the goal rather make it free for read only - no one likes "bait and switch". Done ranting.



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## mike243 (Jun 12, 2022)

What Ads lol


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> I have never seen a forum with so many pop-ups and ads. It really is distracting when scrolling and trying o read through the posts. I get the entire ad/money thing, but this is really out of hand
> 
> Hey Jeff, maybe back off a bit or place some of the ads in a designated section or use simple links.


Ads are a way to help pay for the site. Alternatively you can subscribe to the site for a very low fee and get no pop ups or ads. Annual is $15. For a little over $1 a month it’s one of the best values anywhere.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 12, 2022)

Case in point....


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jun 12, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Ads are a way to help pay for the site. Alternatively you can subscribe to the site for a very low fee and get no pop ups or ads. Annual is $15. For a little over $1 a month it’s one of the best values anywhere.


I get the ad model, I was a Marketing Director for years. But what you have here is beyond reasonable. When the ads become a nuisance and almost impossible to actually read a thread because said thread is constantly blocked by a pop-up or some other nonsense, it diminished the value and the experience of the site. Did you actually read just how many posts and complaints are on this thread. They go back 5-6-7 years. Obviously you and the staff, Jeff included, don't give a damn. If you did, you'd make changes to the site to make it better for the users.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> I get the ad model, I was a Marketing Director for years. But what you have here is beyond reasonable. When the ads become a nuisance and almost impossible to actually read a thread because said thread is constantly blocked by a pop-up or some other nonsense, it diminished the value and the experience of the site. Did you actually read just how many posts and complaints are on this thread. They go back 5-6-7 years. Obviously you and the staff, Jeff included, don't give a damn. If you did, you'd make changes to the site to make it better for the users.


I’m not staff just FYI , I am a commercial and marketing manager for a large company. For me $15 is far below the market value of what I get here. I’m fairness to your comments I am unaware of how hard they make site functionality without the membership.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 12, 2022)

Only $15 a year!?!?!?

I assumed they were more like $100 that I am used to paying for another site.

Ehhhh....I should do that today....


----------



## DougE (Jun 12, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> Only $15 a year!?!?!?
> 
> I assumed they were more like $100 that I am used to paying for another site.
> 
> Ehhhh....I should do that today....


A hundred bucks gets you lifetime membership here.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 12, 2022)

DougE said:


> A hundred bucks gets you lifetime membership here.



I better just do a year at a time.

I might decide to become a vegan next year.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 12, 2022)

mike243 said:


> What Ads lol


Exactly!!


TH-n-PA said:


> Only $15 a year!?!?!?
> 
> I assumed they were more like $100 that I am used to paying for another site.


After all that I've gained from this forum, the $100 I spent several years ago for Lifetime Premier is inconsequential. It was more to support the forum but the added bonus of not having to deal with the ads is pure money for me!!

Robert


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 12, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> For me $15 is far below the market value of what I get here. I’m fairness to your comments I am unaware of how hard they make site functionality without the membership.


Completely agreed.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 12, 2022)

Never know how long a forum will be around, so I have not done Lifetime, but at $15 a year, I became a member within a day or so of joining once I realized how good the forum is. 

Maybe some people don't pay based on some sort of principle, but nothing is free. To each his own.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 12, 2022)

Totally agree.... it is a very small way to support Jeff and this site. IMO, SMF is the top smoking site on the web and deservedly so.  I'm happy to be able to support the effort.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 12, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Totally agree.... it is a very small way to support Jeff and this site. IMO, SMF is the top smoking site on the web and deservedly so.  I'm happy to be able to support the effort.


Yeah, I also joined bbqbrethren, but haven't even logged in there in well over a year. Just a different vibe there and a real good ole boy's club atmosphere.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 12, 2022)

After subscribing on a yearly basis for a while, Robert's (

 tx smoker
) comment got me curious. I just checked and mine expires in a few days.  Easy to fix, and signed for Lifetime.  Keep up the great work Jeff!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 12, 2022)

I hate ads so much, I won't listen to FM radio. They all play commercials at the same time, so you can't just change stations when one plays ads.  Bought a lifetime SiriusXM deal way back in 2009 that I have transferred to 2 vehicles, and I can listen on my app/computer. 

Ads are for suckers lol.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 12, 2022)

No matter how small the fee sometimes it's just not in some people's budget. I agree the forum is unusable if you don't pay to play and that's pretty unfair to the people who fall into that category. Also I'm sure drives away newbies who are able but not willing to pay after just a few visits to the forum......my .02 cents though


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> No matter how small the fee sometimes it's just not in some people's budget. I agree the forum is unusable if you don't pay to play and that's pretty unfair to the people who fall into that category. Also I'm sure drives away newbies who are able but not willing to pay after just a few visits to the forum......my .02 cents though


You are one of the big reasons I paid when you PMd me about the BellFab pit. But, here, I have to disagree. Who can afford to smoke meat but can't afford $15/MONTH? 

My apologies if that is truly the case for some, but I wouldn't think so.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 12, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> You are one of the big reasons I paid when you PMd me about the BellFab pit. But, here, I have to disagree. Who can afford to smoke meat but can't afford $15/MONTH?
> 
> My apologies if that is truly the case for some, but I wouldn't think so.


Maybe the same people who like to smoke meat and put gas in their car? We can't assume that just because that seems like a small amount of money for us that there aren't people making hard financial decisions to support their families instead of paying to support a bbq forum. I gladly pay because I can afford it and like you I despise ads. Site should be fixed though so others can enjoy it while not having ads block all the content


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Maybe the same people who like to smoke meat and put gas in their car? We can't assume that just because that seems like a small amount of money for us that there aren't people making hard financial decisions to support their families instead of paying to support a bbq forum. I gladly pay because I can afford it and like you I despise ads. Site should be fixed though so others can enjoy it while not having ads block all the content


Like I said, if someone truly can't afford $15/month, then that is one thing. Probably not the case for most. But, who knows?

I don't disagree that choosing or having to see the ads should make the site impossible to navigate.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 12, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> You are one of the big reasons I paid when you PMd me about the BellFab pit. But, here, I have to disagree. Who can afford to smoke meat but can't afford $15/MONTH?
> 
> My apologies if that is truly the case for some, but I wouldn't think so.


Hard times can hit anyone at any time. I know people that from the outside looking in, they seemed fine, but the reality is that someone in the family got very sick and they took on massive debt just to help them pull through after being saddled with $870,000 in medical bills. For this reason, I no longer judge people's circumstances.

You can acquire all the smokers your hearts desire, then wham...life hits you hard.

I personally have been rolling pennies for gas broke, and $180,000 in debt...I know what it is like....


----------



## clifish (Jun 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Maybe the same people who like to smoke meat and put gas in their car? We can't assume that just because that seems like a small amount of money for us that there aren't people making hard financial decisions to support their families instead of paying to support a bbq forum. I gladly pay because I can afford it and like you I despise ads. Site should be fixed though so others can enjoy it while not having ads block all the content


Agree on some sort of mod,  I was on here for over a year before I paid up,  mostly because I just did not see the paid section.  We have to make it usable for the new comers who, rightfully, might need a couple months just to see if it is a match for them.


----------



## clifish (Jun 12, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Hard times can hit anyone at any time. I know people that from the outside looking in, they seemed fine, but the reality is that someone in the family got very sick and they took on massive debt just to help them pull through after being saddled with $870,000 in medical bills. For this reason, I no longer judge people's circumstances.
> 
> You can acquire all the smokers your hearts desire, then wham...life hits you hard.
> 
> I personally have been rolling pennies for gas broke, and $180,000 in debt...I know what it is like....


I grew up in that,  my father had a very successful business,  beautiful house in a great neighborhood and 3 Mercedes in the driveway (back in the 80's when they were not in everyone's driveway).  Defense industry crashed, business closed, cars reposed and house sold.  He went bankrupt at age 57,  I was in college and switched from a private school to a state school just so I could continue.

That is why I still have some what of a "depression" mentality,  make my coffee every day and almost never brought in lunch...something my kids do not understand or follow.


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 12, 2022)

Try DuckDuckGo browser - I get less ads.....  I use Chrome on PC but DDGo (get the app) is the way to do it on mobile.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 12, 2022)

It's all about the right extensions and I use EDGE
No adds


----------



## sandyut (Jun 12, 2022)

I paid for the membership and it is well worth every penny.

The OP seems to have also...


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 12, 2022)

People we know the ads suck but something has to pay the bills. This site is not cheap to run. Jeff doesn't want ads interfering with the ability to use the site and has fought with the hosting company to reduce and rearrange them but seems they sneak them in constantly and it's going to be a constant struggle.
The other problems with the site are being worked on as well but it takes time and again is almost a constant need.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 12, 2022)

I went to get a subscription and found I had $486 sitting my PayPal account.

I have no idea where it's from or how long it's been there because I almost never use PP.

That subscription has already paid for itself many times over!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 12, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I went to get a subscription and found I had $486 sitting my PayPal account.
> 
> I have no idea where it's from or how long it's been there because I almost never use PP.
> 
> That subscription has already paid for itself many times over!


 Congrats I'm sure that was a nice surprise


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jun 12, 2022)

I just dropped $15 and paid for a one-year subscription. Jeff has provided me with some amazing recipes and video tutorials over the past year, so $15 is nothing compared to the education and knowledge I learned over the last 12 months.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 12, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Hard times can hit anyone at any time. I know people that from the outside looking in, they seemed fine, but the reality is that someone in the family got very sick and they took on massive debt just to help them pull through after being saddled with $870,000 in medical bills. For this reason, I no longer judge people's circumstances.
> 
> You can acquire all the smokers your hearts desire, then wham...life hits you hard.
> 
> I personally have been rolling pennies for gas broke, and $180,000 in debt...I know what it is like....


Not judging. That’s why I said to each his own.

But that is an extreme example. Come on…


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> Did you actually read just how many posts and complaints are on this thread. They go back 5-6-7 years. Obviously you and the staff, Jeff included, don't give a damn. If you did, you'd make changes to the site to make it better for the users.





 Daba's BBQ
 ...  Pretty harsh words you were spewing...  I see you paid a membership...  I'm thinking a real sincere apology is in order...  
Us old timers kinda take stuff personal when our great owner, staff and members get bad mouthed...
I don't expect you to leave the forum, when your yearly membership runs out...  You will be hooked...  For what it costs, you can't buy a decent cook book...
Do you sell BBQ???  I don't s'pose you take recipes from the forum and market the grub???  That wouldn't be Kosher...


----------



## DougE (Jun 12, 2022)

daveomak
 In his defense, the ads probably had him pretty frazzled when he made those comments. The ads are pretty rough for non-paying members, and the ad company has it fixed to where the site is disabled when using an ad blocker. 

I became a premium member for 2 reasons. Reason one, the site had become unusable with all the ads blocking the response area, making it a challenge to post, and reason 2, because I think this site is worth my support for all I have gained from it over the years.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jun 12, 2022)

daveomak said:


> Daba's BBQ
> ...  Pretty harsh words you were spewing...  I see you paid a membership...  I'm thinking a real sincere apology is in order...
> Us old timers kinda take stuff personal when our great owner, staff and members get bad mouthed...
> I don't expect you to leave the forum, when your yearly membership runs out...  You will be hooked...  For what it costs, you can't buy a decent cook book...
> ...


I did just that


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 12, 2022)

So I understand the hard times thing...growing up in the 80s on a farm as a kid, bankruptcy, both parents working two jobs and someone leaving $100 dollar bill in our front door so our parents could buy us kids groceries.  BUT...there was no cell phones, no internet,  we didn't have a grill or smoke meat. $15 dollars a year is .04 cents per day.  If that's too much money how can you afford a cell phone, or internet service? Are the ads annoying and make the site hard to use...especially on a cell phone? Sure does! See it every time when I have to sign back in on my phone, which isn't often but happens when restarting my phone. But at .04 cents per day...does that mean you don't smoke, chew, buy a can of pop each day, or stop for fast food? One stop for fast food would dang near cover a yearly subscription. 

Am I crabby? Sure am! I love this site and have learned so much! But with all that said...hope the staff and Jeff can get the ads more user friendly for the newbies...I too was once there.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 12, 2022)

I forgot to mention the most important thing...the friendships that I've made here! Never met any in person but have talked to a few via phone and hope to meet some in person.  That in itself is worth far more!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 13, 2022)

DougE said:


> the ad company has it fixed to where the site is disabled when using an ad blocker.


Most adblockers....... They don't block them all, just the mainstream ones.


----------



## xbubblehead (Jun 13, 2022)

DougE said:


> daveomak
> In his defense, the ads probably had him pretty frazzled when he made those comments. The ads are pretty rough for non-paying members, and the ad company has it fixed to where the site is disabled when using an ad blocker.
> 
> I became a premium member for 2 reasons. Reason one, the site had become unusable with all the ads blocking the response area, making it a challenge to post, and reason 2, because I think this site is worth my support for all I have gained from it over the years.


Sometimes the use of an ad blocker can be hidden by disabling Java on that particular site.


----------



## negolien (Jun 13, 2022)

I had 0 issues even before chipping in not sure what all the hubabalu is about. Not to mention a buck a month for what we get here.. Sorry if u say u can't afford that and still bitch... that's really a bs excuse lol. Thanks to all the mods and stuff love the page keep doin what your doin.


----------



## negolien (Jun 13, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> You are one of the big reasons I paid when you PMd me about the BellFab pit. But, here, I have to disagree. Who can afford to smoke meat but can't afford $15/MONTH?
> 
> My apologies if that is truly the case for some, but I wouldn't think so.


it's 15 dollars a year not a month just sayin


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 13, 2022)

negolien said:


> it's 15 dollars a year not a month just sayin


Duh, I should know that, and I do, since that is what I pay. 

Yes, even the overwhelming number of people with $800k in medical bills or the like can come up with <checking notes> $1.25 a month. 

But what do I know?

All that said, again, for those who choose not to pay, the site should be usable since the ads are creating the revenue in lieu of payment.


----------



## hammer77 (Jun 13, 2022)

As someone who has poked around here for a minute or two, let me say a couple things. Yes, of all the forums I belong too and let me tell ya I got a lot of hobbies, this forum does have the most ad's of any I belong to. Honestly they really don't bother me, I scroll right past them or if in the way I simply close it. I am on here on my PC 98% of the time.

On more then one occasion the ads let me know about a deal going on where I shop  (online) or remind me of something I've been looking at, things I probably would have missed otherwise. 

Plus if it helps keep it going, I say cool!


----------



## mike243 (Jun 14, 2022)

Stopped in a few minutes ago and Bam Dam ads lol , expired lmao , I went for the billfold and fixed that quickly  lol my emojis are missing for some reason


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 14, 2022)

I totally get the ads to pay for the hosting and other expenses and the membership is cheap BUT there are heaps and heaps of adverts, the most I have ever seen on a website which I feel would put off new members, its like a spam site when you first visit. 
The ads don't relate to smoking meat or anything close which I would think would suit the target audience here better and may increase revenue by improving the CTR. Impressions VS CTR, site owners do a lot better with CTR.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 14, 2022)

My day started at 6 am, it's now 10 pm and just got in the house and am eating supper.  More days than not that's my schedule.  So yes I do have a bit of an issue...I've worked my ass off for most of my life. If you can't afford to pay to get rid of the ads maybe you should work more and complain less. If I hurt some feelings than so be it! But Jeff the owner of this site has done an excellent job on this site and all the mods do great also!  If you're not happy go talk to Brandon. 

Ryan


----------



## rem437 (Jun 14, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Maybe the same people who like to smoke meat and put gas in their car? We can't assume that just because that seems like a small amount of money for us that there aren't people making hard financial decisions to support their families instead of paying to support a bbq forum. I gladly pay because I can afford it and like you I despise ads. Site should be fixed though so others can enjoy it while not having ads block all the content


Just wanted to say thanks for sharing that opinion in a sea of other takes. 

Somehow a luxury like being able to support a recreational website you like is being compared to buying necessities like food, a phone, and internet. As if you can buy one you can afford the other or if you can't it's because you don't work hard enough or because of Biden... There's plenty of people out there working full time who need subsidies for food, phone, and internet to get by. The government doesn't give out subsidies for supporting bbq forums, unfortunately.

I'm glad that I don't have to struggle, but I certainly have in the past. Some of my first smokers were made of free/upcycled stuff I had or found. Smoking can be done incredibly cheaply. Again, supporting this site is a luxury that not everyone can afford.

All of that to say that in addition to the ads, I'd say seeing some of the opinions of the members here in regards to the ads would put plenty of people off of supporting the forums.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 15, 2022)

rem437 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for sharing that opinion in a sea of other takes.
> 
> Somehow a luxury like being able to support a recreational website you like is being compared to buying necessities like food, a phone, and internet. As if you can buy one you can afford the other or if you can't it's because you don't work hard enough or because of Biden... There's plenty of people out there working full time who need subsidies for food, phone, and internet to get by. The government doesn't give out subsidies for supporting bbq forums, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Way back in the beginning of the thread I suggested membership as a way to reduce ads. I agree with you  

 TNJAKE
 and also comments 

 indaswamp
 have made in these threads.  Choosing whether or not to subscribe is optional. Folks can choose whether or not to do so and personal finance can be one of many factors. I’d be the first to say on my younger days I went through plenty of times where it was beyond tight. No one who chooses not to subscribe should be called names or shamed. I’m frankly appalled by some of that. My mom taught us if we didn’t have anything nice to say to say nothing. I still try to do that. I think it’s important to note that the admins and board owner are responding by trying to fix the ad issue NOT by shaming folks. This works just straight sucks right now, we need to lift each other up as brothers and sister here not tear down. I’ll also add there is a TON of excellent content here from folks who aren’t subscribed, there’s value in that for tens of thousands of people.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jun 15, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> I have never seen a forum with so many pop-ups and ads. It really is distracting when scrolling and trying o read through the posts. I get the entire ad/money thing, but this is really out of hand
> 
> Hey Jeff, maybe back off a bit or place some of the ads in a designated section or use simple links.


almost as good as Flacebook huh? I got jailed (several times)) I think  they (admins)should  raise the price
and maybe add some Ex-blocker firmware. Smoke' em if you got 'em...


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jun 15, 2022)

delete


----------



## Cody_Mack (Sep 19, 2022)

Consider it Pay-Per-View. That's where we're at today, right? It's just another form of entertainment or education. You want network and cable TV, with mega Ads, or pay extra for no-Ad streaming and you select the content? 

Rick


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2022)

Man, I don't get it.
I used an adblocker on my PC and phone, and had no problems with intrusive ads here or elsewhere.
I only paid for the membership because of how great the site and people are.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 20, 2022)

Well I'll be a son of a gun...now I have adds...haven't had them in forever!

Ryan


----------



## cmayna (Sep 20, 2022)

No more ads popping up for me.  Thanks Jeff!!


----------

